# Fitting question ?



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

I have a 62 cm Jamis and I'm 6 foot 1.5 inches tall. When I ride the default position seems to be a standing position. Should I reduce the bar to seat distance?


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

tmotz said:


> I have a 62 cm Jamis and I'm 6 foot 1.5 inches tall. When I ride the default position seems to be a standing position. Should I reduce the bar to seat distance?


Sorry, but this doesn't make any sense to me. If you are saying that your present position has you sitting more upright on the bike (is that what you mean by a "standing position"?), then reducing the bar to saddle position will only make you more upright.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

What is a "default" position?


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

Sorry, for not making myself clear.I have the urge to stand up and pedal vs.sitting on seat to pedal. I'm thinking the seat to bars distance is too long, resulting in my standing up riding position. Hope this is better understood.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Post a picture. That would be best. A video of you on a trainer if you have one would be even better.

Is this a brand new bike? It may be an issue of getting used to the new fit.


----------

